# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  κατασκευη φακου led

## vakis07

Γνωρίζει κανείς καμία λύση-πατέντα για κατασκευή-ανακατασκευή φακού led επαναφορτιζόμενου που να αντέχει κάπως περισσότερο στο χρόνο; Μου έχουν φύγει αρκετά χρήματα δεδομένου ότι χρησιμοποιώ φακούς επαναφορτιζόμενους 6v η 12v  (20ευρω περίπου έκαστος) με μέσο χρόνο ζωής τους 6 μήνες..Κατά την πλειοψηφία πάντως εμφανίζουν προβλήματα στην μπαταρία τους..

----------


## leosedf

www.fenixlight.com

----------


## chip

Το πρόβλημα είναι στο φωρτιστή τους που αποτελείται απλά από μια αντίσταση ισχύος και κάνει φόρτιση μέσω μπαταρίας 12V (την 6V μπαταρία).
κατα συνέπεια αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να αγοράσεις ένα σωστό φορτιστή μπαταριών μολύβδου 6V και να αντικαταστήσεις το εσωτερικό κύκλωα (η να ξηλώσεις την αντίσταση) και ο φορτιστής αυτός να είναι εξωτερικός και να συνδέεται από το βυσματάκι του φακού στην μπαταρία (χωρίς να παρεμβαίνει η αντίσταση).  
Ένας σωστός φορτιστής πρέπει να βασίζεται σε dual step τεχνική! (προσωχή μην αγοράσεις κάτι που μέσα έχει απλά μια αντίσταση)

----------


## leosedf

Η να αγοράσεις ένα σωστό φακό.

----------


## chip

o φακός που αναφέρει είναι από αυτούς με μπαταρία μολύβδου οπότε μάλλον δεν είναι λύση η αγορά ενός απλού φακού (καλής ποιότητας)

ένας απλός φορτιστής (πολύ καλύτερος από αυτόν που έχει τώρα ο φακός αλλά όχι σαν αυτό που κατά τη γνώμη μου θα έπρεπε να φτιάξεις)
http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm117.pdf
figuro 56 σελίδα 26...
βέβαια πρέπει  να αυξήσεις την αντίσταση 1Ω γιατί το υπάρχον τροφοδωτικό του φακού δεν μπορεί να δείνει 0,6Α και πρέπει ο φορτιστής αυτός να είναι έξω από τον φακό ώστε να μην μένει συνδεμένος στην μπαταρία όταν δεν είναι σε κατάσταση φόρτισης.

για καλό φορτιστή μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά και σε φορτιστές με το uc3906...

----------


## vakis07

Καλημέρα παιδιά..Μάλλον θα καταφύγω στην λύση του φίλου chip, μιας και μαρέσει η διαδικασία της επισκευής, χωριά που έχω μαζέψει γύρω στους 5-6 φακούς με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα..Aν κατάλαβα καλά είτε 12v είναι ο φακός είτε 6V βασίζεται σε αυτήν την λειτουργία..Δηλαδή παίρνοντας 230v απτήν πηγή το κάνει ο μετασχηματιστής DC 12V και έπειτα μέσω της διάταξης σε 6V για την λειτουργία του φακού?

----------


## chip

για τη λειτουργία της φόρτισης.... 
Δεν ξέρω τι μετασχηματιστή έχουν οι φακοί με μπαταρία 12V... 
γι αυτούς όμως που είναι στα 6V έχουν μετασχηματιστή στα 12 και υπάρχει σοβαρό θέμα....

----------


## vakis07

Επαναφέρω το θέμα καθώς κατά την προσπάθεια επισκευής του ενός από αυτούς διαπίστωσα πως στο σημείο που έχει ανοιχτοκύκλωμα και δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει το κύκλωμα είναι στο σημείο που μπαίνει το βύσμα του φορτιστή..δηλαδή από κει και ύστερα δεν προχωράει όπως δείχνω και στην φωτογραφία. φαντάζομαι πως έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το βυσματάκι και δεν είναι ένα μέρος της λειτουργίας σωστά;;

----------

